# Pinzgauer 712 for sale.



## bczoom

I'd like to pick this up myself but it won't happen.

http://www.marylandjeepclub.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=17954


----------



## Melensdad

I've looked at Pinz's several times and would really love one, but even more than a Pinz, I'd rather find a Volvo C303.  Its very similar to the Pinzgauer but with a water cooled, rather than air cooled, engine.  Both look very similar, both are available with either 4 or 6 wheel drive, both available with soft/hard tops.  

Still, I'd take either one if the right one fell in my lap!  Its the only "mini van" on the street that let's you keep your man card!


----------



## tuffe

i vote for the 303 -306 volvo =)
i have a 306 for fishing car .
its vas almost brand new then i bot it only 2800 km on the spedo .
it vas a rado car so it has a other type of back .
lik this one 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0qlx9MjUj4"]YouTube- Test Volvo[/ame]


----------



## Melensdad

Unfortunately here in the US we get only the older models of Pinzgauers and Volvos.

Too bad we can't get newer trucks!


----------

